# MOUSE FEEDING



## CB3xCB3 (Mar 14, 2004)

im getting ready to feed my caribas their first mouse, hopefully thisweekend if eveything works as planned...

now im just wondering what the downside is to doing this when it comes to the water and the fish itself...


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Downsize is I would do a water change right after


----------



## CKRAZY (Mar 11, 2004)

record it and post it on here





















good luck nocca


----------



## Blitz023 (Feb 19, 2004)

yep, clean it asap. dont forget the vids please...


----------



## deeboi (Mar 7, 2003)

Yup like already said you'll probably have to do a couple of partial water changes or more depending on the size of the mouse or rat you plan on feeding them. Their hair comes out in the P's sh*t and you gotta suck that sh*t out with a gravel vac.


----------



## imachode (Jun 3, 2003)

i've heard a lot of people having problems with the mouse climbing out, maybe you can lower your water level to help avoid this. just a suggestion


----------



## CB3xCB3 (Mar 14, 2004)

i am not yet promising any videos as of yet for im not so sure if i would be able to do it this weekend but i do promise tho that as soon as we could do it, i will post a video...PROMISE









thanks for the advice


----------



## readingbabelfish (Jan 16, 2003)

Usually in about 2-3 days after feeding mice, I do the water change to get rid of all the hair turds. I have my tank covered well so the mice don't get out. Your p's should eat the whole mouse, so there would not be anything to clean up until 2-3 days later.


----------



## meat eater (Apr 13, 2004)

yeah man post a pic


----------



## mauls (Mar 25, 2004)

ya DUDE, i plan to feed mine a mouse 1 day, but that will be awhile there too small now. But ya the downers are lots of cleanup, blood, hair, sh*t other than that, Rock on!


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Great post!!!! Im also planning (actually thePacks idea) to do my first mouse feeding, just to check it out once. But as stated, all precautions have been mentioned. Remember to do water change, as well as cleaning the gravel with the vaccum very well. But most important thing.. try and take pics or vids of this experience. One of the best things to show off to your friends or gross out those certain chicks you dont wanrt to get involved with.









_*Moved to Feeding and Nutrition *_


----------



## mauls (Mar 25, 2004)

haha yes very well said.

AMEN!


----------



## CB3xCB3 (Mar 14, 2004)

hahah thanks guys but as promised i will post a vid...as soon as everythings okay...


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

I used to give mine a mine once a week. I tryed to clean it up ..

They ate it all, fur and all.

However -> I still got mice bones in my tank.


----------



## Aggressive (Jun 11, 2003)

since you got yours from the same source as mine pedro? id say there gonna tear that sh*t up. make sure you clean that sh*t up real good for the next couple days. my powerhead got clogged up and the tank looked like sh*t after 3 rats and 2 mice







happy mouse feeding to you


----------



## Fresh (Feb 8, 2004)

shave the mouse or a buy a hairless one


----------



## micus (Jan 7, 2004)

agressive i kno u have done quite a few mouse feedings , i ahve the same caribes as u , 2 5 inch caribes fome pedro, along with 9 4 inch reds, would u say my fish are big enough for me to feed them a mouse?


----------



## P-Power (Jan 23, 2004)

hmm I wonder..

I got reds and caribes in my tank, and when I put in the pellets, only the reds will go to the top to get them. everyone else in the tank just paces looking frustrated and confused "wheres the food, wheres the food??"

so I think you may want to train your piranhas to eat from the surface first or something...

I may try the mouse thing this weekend


----------

